# IBFA OPEN BRITISH CHAMPIONSHIPS/MR/MISS NORTHUMBERLAND, june 4th. Bedlington.



## myb2 (Jan 30, 2011)

First post for a while, formerly marticus, im promoting the ibfa open british championships, along with, the first mr/miss Northumberland, june 4th. Held at Bedlington, nr Newcastle. I have been uk rep for the ibfa, for the last 4yrs, which is italian based, and i have taken british teams to italy, to compete in their european and world championships. You may know me as martyn yates-brown, gym owner since 1981, and a junior, novice, senior, and masters uk champion over 45yrs. My gym is in bedlington, yates evolution gym. The inspiration for my promotion is to help grass roots bodybuilders, locally and throughout Britain. The show at Bedlington is a qualifier for the european championships, in majorca, june 19th!! The northumberland is closed, the british open. Judging and show from 1pm till 8pm, effectively 2 shows in one!! I have 6 guest stars, neale cranwell, jason corrick, rob reinaldo, bob dawson, angie ward, and italian president, biagio filizola. All world champions. Also international plus top british judges. No federation fees, or entry fees, splendid foxs trophies, plus lots of supplements for prizes by main sponsors muscle fury. ......... more info shortly!!


----------



## myb2 (Jan 30, 2011)

Classes available for the Mr/miss Northumberland, are First timers, novice, juniors, under18/23yrs, Overall mr and miss figure. This is a closed competition, for northumbria residents only. Judging and show from 1pm till 4pm. Followed by the Ibfa, open British championships, 4.30pm till 8pm. Novices, junior under 18/23yrs, athletic, under 1.73cms + 4kgs. over +6kgs. Short mr under 1.73cms, medium under 1.78cms. Tall over 1.78cms. Seniors over 45yrs/55yrs, Miss figure and physique. Overall mr. Top 3 in each class will be considered for a place in british team, to compete in european ibfa championships in majorca june 19th. Posters available shortly.


----------



## myb2 (Jan 30, 2011)

Designing the trophies for the ibfa/northumberland show june 4th, want the wow factor, this one rings my bell!!


----------



## myb2 (Jan 30, 2011)

Posters for show ready friday, any gym on here wanting one message me will post you one out!!


----------



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Maturemuscle (Oct 30, 2010)

I will be flying over from my home in Greece to go to this show....is anyone on here planning to go?


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm going to go! Never been to a show before, hoping to get some new knowledge and motivation from it.


----------



## Maturemuscle (Oct 30, 2010)

From what I have heard from Marty it is going to be a great show...well, two shows in one, the Northumberland and the IBFA British open. Going to be a long day but an exciting one. I had the privilege of seeing Biagio in Rome in Italy and he is an amazing guy. He will be guest posing at the show. He is 72 years old I believe and is in fantastic condition. Lots of great bodybuilders guest posing at the shows. The IBFA shows are very well organised and the competitors come first with them. Hope to get to meet you Jalapa, come over and say hello.


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

Anyone else going to this? (thinly veiled bumpage)


----------



## DD87 (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah ill be going to this one, got a friend competeing in the atheletics group. Im hopin to start and compete so will be good to pick up some knowledge from this


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

Agh, stuff happened. I just realised I totally forgot about this. Did anyone go? Was it any good?


----------



## Maturemuscle (Oct 30, 2010)

I went , it was a great day, two shows in one...the Northumbria then the IBFA British open. It is being held in mid June next year.


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

Yes it was a great show


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

Any pics anywhere?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

came 2nd in the athletic tall class then qualified for the mrr tall class and came 3rd, good day and good result for me.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

any 1 got all the pics?


----------



## klx_boy (Jun 8, 2009)

I would of came as im only down the road but im away! Grrr!


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

Ts23 said:


> any 1 got all the pics?


hi mate - get in touch with http://www.facebook.com/adrianhanlon adrian took all the official pics on the day/night .


----------

